# 223 brass



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I have some 223 brass I want to get rid of. How in the world would price it? What's 100-500 rounds worth?
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

For mixed factory once fired, $5.00/hundred or a nickle a piece. You can get a little more if you deprime and polish it.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

What kind of brass? What does it say on the head?


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

About 140 rounds.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Lake City 5.56 brass. That is desirable.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

If anybody's interested in it, let me know. I'm located in powell ohio.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Brass is hard to come by anymore.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Black wing shooting center 20$/500


----------

